

Google and Verizon's net neutrality proposal explained - anupj
http://www.engadget.com/2010/08/09/google-and-verizons-net-neutrality-proposal-explained/

======
anupj
well articulated article on what the "joint policy" proposal is all about. I
am not sure I like the "Wireless Broadband shouldn't follow the net
neutrality" clause.

